# Home stearo system



## Gatzert (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello!

I have a question about home stearo's (I cannot spell) that i got for my wedding and I cannot get it to work with my xbox 360. I have it hooked up via HDMI for the stearo to the digital box for television and movies, works fine. My xbox is hooked through the AVI interface. My tv cannot use both HDMI and AVI at the same time. Any ideas how I can get this to work with my stearo and xbox with surround sound? 

Thanks 

Gatz


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Please post the make and model number of all your equipment. That will help us guide you.

btw: its spelled = stereo


----------

